# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Der Link auf den Navigationsbaum des alten Forums tut nicht mehr!

## WinfriedW

Der Link: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/exte...m/_inhalt.html

tut nicht mehr!

WW

----------

